# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #199

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, *Issue 199* for the week *June 20th - June 26th, 2010*.

In the *General Community News* section we Welcome New Ubuntu Members, invite you to attend Kubuntu Tutorials Day, introduce you to Milo Casagrande as well as Steve Kowalik.  We also remind everyone that the Debian Import Freeze is in effect, and invite users to participate in the 100 Ubuntu Users project.

As always we include updates on the *Ubuntu Stats* that include: Bug stats, Translation stats, and the 5 Brainstorm ideas from last week.

In *LoCo News* we bring you news from the LoCo Council that include reminders about the upcoming LoCo team health check, LoCo Council meeting dates, the new #locoteam hashtag and encouraging LoCo teams to talk more.  We also are pleased to report that Country Info has been added to the LoCo Directory.  There are also articles on how to improve your LoCo and posts about various Ubuntu Hours and Geeknics.

In *Launchpad News* we help the LP team get the word out about Launchpad being read-only on July 1st for about 90 minutes starying at 2300 UTC.  There are also some Launchpad bug mail changes, and the Launchpad teams asks Launchpad users to Take the Launchpad user survey!

Taking a look around *Planet Ubuntu* we have articles from Jono Bacon - Unity Love, Sense Hofstede - Fix paper cuts, improve Ubuntus usability, and Daniel Holbach: Weekly Update from Operation Cleansweep.  Thats not all; Jorge Castro was busy blogging, and we have the following from him in this issue: Debian Derivatives Front Desk, Application Menu Status for 25 June, and Adopt an Upstream: Victor Vargas. Martin Owens writes about the Free Culture Showcase Gallery and Mike Rushton reviews FOSScon 2010.

*In The Press* includes a great article about The Spirit of Ubuntu, and *In The Blogosphere* discusses The Future of Nautilus, Introduction to Unity Launcher, Ubuntu 10.10 so far and
New Post-Release Repository For New Applications Starting With Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat.

*In Other News* we have Open Invention Network Announces Associate Member Program and Recruits Canonical As Its First Associate Member, Canonical Sponsoring Akademy, Ubuntu One on mobile for Maverick, N900 vs Nexus One: a comparison and Full Circle Magazine Issue 38 is out.

The *Featured Podcasts* this week include the Ubuntu UK Podcast and At Home with Jono Bacon.

For those who missed the *Ubuntu Development Team Meetings* we have started including the minutes from the following: Desktop, Mobile, Server, Kernel, Foundations and Release Teams.

Speaking of missing things - we hope you will take a look at the *Upcoming Meetings and Events* and make sure you don't miss a thing.  Remember you can also find all the meetings and events on The Fridge as well.  In addition to the Fridge calendar we now include the upcoming sessions for #ubuntu-classroom as we don't want any of our readers or community members to miss a single opportunity to participate.

And as always we have our *Updates and Security section*.  We'll be adding the 10.10 information as soon as it hits beta but in the meantime we will continue to report the the following until EOL: 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04

_Your continued support is very important to us so remember we want hear from you.  Please send your questions, suggestions, comments, and story ideas our way!_

*-- Your Ubuntu Weekly News Team
*
*In This Issue*

Welcome New Ubuntu MembersKubuntu Tutorials DayUbuntu Translations Interviews: Milo Casagrande (Italian Team)Meet Steve KowalikDebian Import Freeze in effect100 Ubuntu Users Project announcementUbuntu StatsLoCo Health CheckLoCo Teams Microblog TagEncouraging LoCo Teams to talk moreCountry info in the LoCo DirectoryYou want to know why I am still amazed by the Ubuntu community? and how to improve your loco?Ubuntu Hour in Lake Forest #3Geeknic and SF Ubuntu HouropenSUSE conference looking for Ubuntu participationLaunchpad NewsUnity LoveFix paper cuts, improve Ubuntus usabilityWeekly Update from Operation CleansweepDebian Derivatives Front DeskApplication Menu Status for 25 JuneAdopt an Upstream: Victor VargasFree Culture Showcase GalleryFOSScon 2010 followupIn The PressIn The BlogosphereOpen Invention Network Announces Associate Member Program and Recruits Canonical   As Its First Associate MemberCanonical Sponsoring AkademyUbuntu One on mobile for MaverickN900 vs Nexus One: a comparisonFull Circle Magazine Issue 38Featured PodcastsUbuntu Development Team Weekly Meeting Minutes LinksUpcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and Securityand much much more!

*General Community News*

*Welcome New Ubuntu Members*

The approval results from the May 28th Asia-Oceanic Membership meeting are as follows:

*YunQiang Su aka wzssyqa*

https://launchpad.net/~wzssyqahttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/YunQiangSu

YunQiang Su is an active member of the l10n community in China and produces documentation to help new users in China. He is also working to maintain a LUG at LiaoNing Technology University.

*Mohamad Faizul Zulkifli* aka piju

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/pijuhttps://launchpad.net/~mypiju

Piju is an active member of the l10n community and his LoCo in Malaysia and is an is a keen ham radio operator. He is heavily involved in the Ubuntu ham radio community and has manage to succesfully combine his passions of Ubuntu and Ham radio. Look for his blog all about Ham radio using Ubuntu on Planet Ubuntu soon.

Welcome to all of our new members!

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/001112.html

*Kubuntu Tutorials Day*

*Kubuntu Tutorials Day* is back, and this time it's with special guest star speakers.
In case you missed it in previous years (check out the logs, there's some interesting sessions in there), Kubuntu Tutorials Day is a few hours of interactive IRC sessions on topics around Kubuntu and KDE development. If you've always wanted to get started in helping out Kubuntu or programming in Qt this is the perfect opportunity.

Guest speakers
*Johan Thelin*, the author of best selling book "Foundations of Qt Development" will be talking on Start Coding Qt. If you're going to code Qt, best start by learning from the best.
*Alan Alpert* from Nokia will be running a session on Introduction to Qt Quick and QML. Qt Quick is the exciting new way to program, centered around design rather than code.

Here's the full programme:

18:00UTC, Kubuntu Maverick: An exciting six months ahead, Jonathan Riddell19:00UTC, Introduction to Qt Quick and QML: The exciting new way of developing applications, Alan Alpert, Nokia20:00UTC, Packaging and Merging with the Ninjas: How to make and merge .deb packages, Rohan Garg (shadeslayer)21:00UTC, Start Coding Qt: Learn how to use the world's best GUI toolkit, Johan Thelin (author of Foundations of Qt Development)22:00UTC, Beastie Hunting: Finding the important bugs amongst the masses, Ralph Janke (txwikinger)end of talks onwards, Kubuntu Q & A: Ask us anything you want to know about Kubuntu and KDE, Kubuntu Team

*Wednesday 7 July, 18:00UTC, #kubuntu-devel IRC channel on freenode*

For more information on Kubuntu Tutorials Day go to:

http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/4247

*Ubuntu Translations Interviews: Milo Casagrande (Italian Team)*

Ubuntu is brought to users in their own language by a large community of volunteer translators, who tirelessly work on localizing every part of the operating system on every release. In this series of interviews well get to know who they are, about their language and how they work. This week were introducing you to *Milo Casagrande*, the Italian translation team coordinator.

*Q: Could you tell us a bit about you and the language you help translate Ubuntu into?*

MC: Im a Java developer by day, but always with my Ubuntu/GNOME/Linux hat on. :-) Im helping coordinate the Italian Ubuntu translation team, and also helping translate Ubuntu into the beautiful romantic language that is Italian.

*Q: How and when did you become an Ubuntu translator?*

MC: I started contributing to Ubuntu translations just after the Warty release, at the time I was helping out with GNOME translations. When I started contributing there wasnt a real Italian team but soon after I was contacted by Matthew East; we started to set up and structure a team for that purpose.

Want to read more about what Milo has to say about translations and the Italian LoCo team?  The full interview can be found at:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2064

*Meet Steve Kowalik*

Matthew Revell interviews *Steve Kowalik* in this Launchpad interview.

Steve Kowalik recently joined the Soyuz part of the Launchpad team at Canonical, so I asked him the, by now familiar, questions!

*Matthew: What were you doing before you joined the Launchpad team?*

Steve: I worked on the Ubuntu Mobile team for 2.5 years before switching to the Launchpad team to work on Soyuz.

*Matthew: Can we see something that youve worked on from that time?*

Steve: You sure can. The images and large parts of the integration work for Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 and Ubuntu Netbook Edition 9.10 were done by me. I was also responsible for image builds for the three ARM sub-architectures for the 9.10 release.

*Matthew: Where do you work?*

Steve: I work from my apartment in Sydney, Australia.

*Matthew: What did you do before working at Canonical?*

Steve: I worked at a company in Burwood, NSW specializing in satellite communications, and worked on supporting and developing their in-house Debian-derived distribution.

To learn more about Steve and what else he had to say in this interview go to:

http://blog.launchpad.net/meet-the-d...-steve-kowalik

*Debian Import Freeze in effect*

Per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule, the Debian Import Freeze is now in effect.  Please remember that if you are waiting for bug fixes from Debian for [Maverick], you will now need to file your sync requests explicitly.

For more information go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/030945.html

*100 Ubuntu Users Project announcement*

Belinda Lopez has kicked off a great initiative to get 100 new Ubuntu Users this cycle.  Here is a little about this effort and how you can participate:

Project Overview

Based loosely on the 100 Papercuts concept lead by David Siegel of the Design Team, this project aims to introduce Ubuntu to 100 new users in this cycle. Project team members and individuals are encouraged to each introduce Ubuntu to a new person and track that work on the team or personal wiki. The number 100 was chosen b/c it is manageable, easy to track and achievable by any dedicated team or person.

Project Design

Each team/person will create a wiki page with a table with 100 rows with the following column titles:

Team Member | New User | Date Introduced | Notes (can include feedback from the new user, observations, blog posts, links to pics, anything but keep it short |

That's it! We just want a tangible way to show progress and activity, doesn't need to be fancy or formal just help promote Ubuntu to new users and let the world know about it. Once you reach 100, then we start over or transition to another level of mentoring.

To find out more about this project and how you can participate go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...ne/002886.html

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (76949) -26 over last weekCritical (29) +/-0 over last weekUnconfirmed (37189) -38 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (0) -377 over last week
 2. Spanish (9476) -226 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (34924) -309 over last week
 4. French (38265) -864 over last week
 5. German (54450) -288 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Different icon for .deb packages - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25197/Web Open Font Format - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25211/logrotate compression increases disk I/O, energy and memory consumption - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25228/Sometimes I only want to arrange certain parts of my desktop not all of it - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25195/YORBA [Shotwell] MUST include 'random [aka shuffle]' option in slideshow - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25199/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*LoCo News*

*LoCo Health Check*

LoCo Health Check sessions on the 1st Tuesday of each month in #ubuntu-locoteams. In this session if you have any queries from your team or ideas you want to get some feedback on this would be a great  place to bring them up and chat to others in the community. The idea is that we, the council, will add some topics wed like to share with the community or get feedback on.

For more information on the LoCo Health Check sessions or more about the LoCo Council go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...ne/004625.html

*LoCo Teams Microblog Tag*

Paul Tagliamonte announces a new hashtag when microblogging about LoCo specific stuff.  Paul encourages everyone to use #locoteams for all microblogging needs whether it be twitter, identi.ca, or status.net.

For more information on the use of #locoteams go to:

http://blog.paultags.com/2010/06/loc...microblog-tag/

*Encouraging LoCo Teams to talk more*

Laura Czajkowski of the LoCo Council calls for more people to drop by in #ubuntu-locoteams on IRC, chatting and meeting more people from all other teams.  It helps bounce ideas off one another and get to know others in the community.  This channel is open to everyone, a lot of the LoCo Council hang out in here also so its a good place to start if you want to talk to them on IRC.  Laura, like Paul in the article above, also talks about the new #locoteams hashtag taking off.  She reminds everyone to tweet/dent with the #locoteams about an idea or when planning an event to let more people know the work you are planning on doing.

http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/06/2...-to-talk-more/

*Country info in the LoCo Directory*

There is now a country list has been added into the LoCo Directory that is shipped by the iso-codes package. So instead of a text field where you type in which country your LoCo is from, you can pick it from a list now.

The obvious benefit of this is, we don't have "USA", "US", "United States", "United States of America", etc. or "United Kingdom", "UK", etc. in all their variations in the database, but only one name and we can more easily match teams, venues and events in the future, which will make the LD more fun.

We also added continent info that will make the LD more usable in the
future.

To find out more about this feature or how you can help with the LoCo directory go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...ne/004594.html

*You want to know why I am still amazed by the Ubuntu community? and how to improve your loco?*

In this article, Christophe Sauthier, LoCo Council member, talks about how to improve our Ubuntu LoCo communities. Christophe reminds the community that the LoCo Council meets every 3rd Tuesday of the month in #ubuntu-meeting on freenode.net; where there is a LoCo Council meeting.  He also notes that the easiest way to contact the LoCo Council is by using their mailing list: loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com.

If you want to know more about improving your LoCo team, or communicating with the LoCo Council go to:

http://www.reponses.net/blog/2010/06...ost-is-for-you

*California Team: Ubuntu Hour in Lake Forest #3*

Curious to see about how some LoCo teams run an Ubuntu Hour.  Nathan Haines of the California team posts their up and coming one that is to be held in Lake Forest.  Here is how he describes the general idea for an Ubuntu Hour - we meet up for an hour someplace public wearing a visible Ubuntu Logo (clothing, sticker or something) and just chat for an hour.

To check out Nathan Haines journal post to find out more about the upcoming Ubuntu Hour, as well as ideas for hosting your own Ubuntu Hour go to:

http://nhaines.livejournal.com/53693.html

*California Team: Geeknic and SF Ubuntu Hour*

What is Geeknic?  Check out Elizabeth Krumbach's public journal where she and her friend MJ go to Los Gatos, California for the second Bay Area Geeknic. The very first Ubuntu Hour in San Francisco is also blogged about.

For more information on Geeknics and Ubuntu Hours in the Bay area go to:

http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3090

*openSUSE conference looking for Ubuntu participation*

The openSUSE folks are holding a conference in Nuremberg from 20-23 October. They are working on a "cross-pollination" type track at the event, and would like to see participation from Ubuntu contributors:

"Basically the idea is to get multiple distros and upstream projects under one roof and have an open discussion/meet with presentations, talks, workshops and maybe even some hacking on common ground.  The ultimate aim is to advance the Linux cause and promote some cross project love.  The potential topics could be anything from a11y to zealot handling.  Things that all projects suffer from and things that the closed competition potentially do better.  If anyone from Ubuntu would like to propose a talk, please do so by emailing cfp at opensuse.org/"

To find about more about this event and how you can get involved go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...ne/004624.html

*Launchpad News*

*Launchpad read-only 23.00 UTC 1st July*

Launchpads web interface will be read-only, with other aspects offline, for around 90 minutes from 23.00 UTC on the 1st of July 2010.

This is to allow for the release of the latest Launchpad code.

Starts: 23.00 UTC 1st July 2010

Expected back online: 00.30 UTC 2nd July 2010

For more information go to:

http://blog.launchpad.net/notificati...0-utc-1st-july

*Launchpad bug mail changes*

Brian Murray discusses one of the changes he is making as he does a rotation with the Launchpad bugs team.  Brian states, "I am currently working on a Launchpad Enhancement Proprosal dealing with improved bug notifications and subscriptions. As a part of this work I thought Id work on an easy bug about modifying the string in a new bug message to say You have been assigned instead of You have been subscribed. This ended up being more complicated than I had initially thought because there are actually multiple issues in that report and I had to learn the email notification system. But this makes the fix that much more rewarding."

To find out more about this change/fix go to:

http://www.murraytwins.com/blog/?p=77

*Take the Launchpad user survey!*

There are all sorts of different ways in which we in Canonicals Launchpad team keep in touch with people who use Launchpad: informal conversations on IRC, attending Ubuntu Developer Summits, formal user research and so on.

We want to hear from as many people who use Launchpad as possible. To help get there, Ive created a survey with five questions. Tell us what you like about Launchpad, what you dont and what sort of work you do in Launchpad:

To Take the Launchpad user survey go to:

http://blog.launchpad.net/general/ta...ad-user-survey

*The Planet*

*Jono Bacon: Unity Love*

If you have been wanting to check out the new Unity UI from the Ubuntu Netbook Edition, Jono Bacon shows off a very impressive looking screen shot at his blog. Install instructions are also posted.

To download, see the screenshot or for more information go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/06/25/unity-love/

*Sense Hofstede: Fix paper cuts, improve Ubuntus usability*

The One Hundred Paper Cuts is a projects with the goal of polishing Ubuntu and getting rid of small pesky issues that could interfere with an overall smooth user experience.  100 is the goal for this cycle, but last cycle 103 were addressed.  If you're looking for a way to help improve the usability of Ubuntu, then this article is a must read.

More information on improving Ubuntu's usability go to:

http://www.qense.nl/fix-paper-cuts-i...ntus-usability

*Daniel Holbach: Weekly Update from Operation Cleansweep*

For those of you who are actively watching and participating in Operation Cleansweep here are this weeks stats:

Were at 14% now, but we need help. Join Operation Cleansweep today.

Last week saw these changes:
Total bugs with patches: 2270 (-5)Reviewed patches: 310 (+20)

Details:
Bugs with patch-needswork: 80 (+3)Bugs with patch-forwarded-upstream: 119 (+11)Bugs with patch-forwarded-debian: 33 (+6)Bugs with indicator-application: 44 (0)Bugs with patch-accepted-upstream: 48 (-2)Bugs with patch-accepted-debian: 12 (0)Bugs with patch-rejected-upstream: 11 (-1)Bugs with patch-rejected-debian: 1 (+1)

To find out more about Operation Cleansweep and how you can get involved go to:

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=693

*Jorge Castro: Debian Derivatives Front Desk*

Debian has initiated a new group known as the Debian Derivatives Front Desk. The purpose of this group is to assist developers of Debian Derivative distributions to contribute their changes back to Debian. This group is meant to assist developers and contributors alike.

For more information and links to get involved go to.

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/7358...ves-front-desk

*Jorge Castro: Application Menu Status for 25 June*

From Jorge's Stompbox comes this update on the application menu status in the Unity UI. "Ted and Cody have released indicator-appmenu 0.0.7 and appmenu-gtk 0.0.8 which are now in Maverick and the Lucid PPA".  Jorge tells users, "Were getting close to including the menu by default in Unity (right now you have to explicitly install it). Theres a few issues left to iron out, basically submenus and some still-partial menus. Thats where the focus is right now. Seb128 and didrocks will then determine when to flip the menu on as default. The DX team are going through existing bugs right now, so now would be a good time to double check an issue to see if it still affects you."

To read the full post and to find out more go to:

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/7347...us-for-25-june

*Jorge Castro: Adopt an Upstream: Victor Vargas*

At Jorge's Stompbox, check out the great work that Victor Vargas has been doing with the Rhythmbox packages, and many others. Adopting upstream packages is a great way to take care of a certain class of bugs within Launchpad, and Victor is worthy of many kudos in this regard. Jorge took time to ask Victor how he got started and what tips he could share with Jorge to pass along to people who might be interested.

To find out more about adopting an Upstream and read the tips Victor shared go to:

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/7343...-victor-vargas

*Martin Owens: Free Culture Showcase Gallery*

Take a look at Martin Owens' Blog where he discusses the Ubuntu-Artists deviantArt group. The group now has a gallery for all Free Culture Showcase submissions. "Anyone can post to the gallery" so check out this entry to find out how to share your artwork.

If you are an artist and want to get involved with Ubuntu-Artist's deviantArt group or you want to find out more about the Free Culture Showcase Gallery go to:

http://doctormo.org/2010/06/24/free-culture-gallery/

*Mike Rushton: FOSScon 2010 followup*

This article is a great overview of several workshops at FOSScon 2010.  LeftyFB and Joe travel to Rochester NY, and share their findings.  Discussed in the article was Jorge Castro's talk.  Here's what the writer had to say:

"Then we were off to Learning how to fish: A self-help guide to finding Linux help on the internet by Jorge Castro from Canonical. This talk was a complete opposite from the previously mentioned. Jorge is insanely good at giving a presentation. He first went on about how people perceive getting help in open source projects and hit the nail on the head doing so. Then he went on to how things should be done. Everything from how to properly use google, search forums and contacting the right people to get the most bang for your buck. Add to that, Jorge was very good at keeping everyone included in the discussion by asking questions from the audience and even adding in some topics that were brought up."

To read the full review of FOSSCon, and see the pictures from the event go to:

http://leftyfb.com/2010/06/25/fosscon-2010-followup/

*In The Press*

*The Spirit of Ubuntu*

Emery Fletcher accounts his experience of introducing Ubuntu to his 88 year old father-in-law. Who, after surmounting the usual growing pains accompanying a new Operating System, introduced Ubuntu to his home aid, a Haitian man by the name of R.C.. R.C. happened to be assisting a school in Haiti by gathering donated computer hardware to send down to one of the schools devastated by the recent earthquake. Ron provided several CDs of Ubuntu 9.04 to accompany R.C. and those donated computers to Haiti.

For more information and to read this wonderful example of "The Spirit of Ubuntu" in full got to:

http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/7098/1/

*In The Blogosphere*

*The Future of Nautilus*

Take a look at the future of Nautilus in Garrett LeSage's weblog post. This is a great 'work in progress' view with some UI screenshots and concept ideas. One of the overall goals is the goal to give Nautilus "All the functionality that you need. Nothing you dont." For those of us who enjoy using Nautilus, this is a must read article.

For more information go to:

http://linuxart.com/log/archives/201...e-of-nautilus/

*Introduction to Unity Launcher*

Christian Giordano writes about the Unity launcher and how it's changing. One of the biggest concerns and challenges in the Unity theming is making it touch friendly. Unlike a dock, where icons scale to size depending on the number, the menu in Unity uses an accordion effect to maximize screen real estate, while allowing for larger icons, which will be useful when on touch devices. Christian also includes information on finding keyboard shortcuts and a video demo for Unity.

To find out more about the Unity Launcher go to:

http://design.canonical.com/2010/06/...nity-launcher/

*Ubuntu 10.10 so far*

OMG!Ubuntu! posts a review of the Alpha 1 release of Maverick Meerkat. They cover some of the package changes and updates, as well as the beginning changes to design and usability that will hopefully make 10.10 even better.

To read about the Alpha 1 changes go to:

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/u...339-words.html

*New Post-Release Repository For New Applications Starting With Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat*

Beginning with Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, a new repository will be available to users. "extras.ubuntu.com" will be a repository of newly created applications that were not immediately available during the current development cycle. This repository is scheduled to be integrated into the Software Center, under a "What's New" section. This will only be applicable to applications that are not dependencies for other applications and not for content, documentation, media or developer tools and libraries.

http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/new-p...y-for-new.html

*In Other News*

*Open Invention Network Announces Associate Member Program and Recruits Canonical As Its First Associate Member*

The Open Invention Network has created an associate member program to better work with open source companies with regards to patent laws and open source technology. Canonical is the first company to join the program.

To find out more about Open Invention Network and Canonical go to:

http://www.openinventionnetwork.com/...se06_22_10.php

*Canonical Sponsoring Akademy*

The Akademy Conference will take place on July 3rd through July 10th in Tampere, Finland.

Akademy is the annual conference of KDE's developers and contributors.

Canonical is the founder and principal commercial supporter of the Ubuntu project, including Kubuntu and will be sponsoring the annual Akademy Conference this year.

To find out more about The Akademy Conference got to:

http://www.kubuntu.org/news/akademy-2010

*Ubuntu One on Mobile for Maverick*

In this article, Martin Albisetti discusses research and initial development for mobile contacts syncing in Ubuntu One for Maverick. Integration into the Android platform is planned. Martin states, "As we finish our research and initial development, we will announce the features that will be rolled out and probably open up for testing in our alpha phase to a small group of lucky people."

For more information on Ubuntu One's mobile contacts syncing and how you can get this feature go to:

http://beuno.com.ar/archives/199

*N900 vs Nexus One: a comparison*

If you are trying to decide between the Nexus One and the n900 or maybe you just want to know a little more about both then this blog may be just what you are looking for.   The writer looks at the following areas:

BrowserContacts & IMCallingE-MailMapsCamera & PhotosHardware3rd ApplicationsUser experienceGeek experienceOther stuff

For more information read the full post and decide for yourself n900 or Nexus one. The full article and comparison can be found at:

http://www.tester.ca/2010/06/26/n900...-a-comparison/

*Full Circle Magazine Issue 38*

Full Circle - the independent magazine for the Ubuntu Linux community are proud to announce the release of our thirty-eighth issue.

This month:
Command and Conquer.How-To : Program in Python - Part 12, NEW SERIES: Virtualization, and Browser Blogging.Review - Ubuntu 10.04.Top 5 - Favourite Applications.

plus: MOTU Interview, Ubuntu Games, My Opinion, My Story, and all the
usual goodness!

Get it while it's hot!

http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-38/

*Featured Podcasts*

*Ubuntu UK Podcast - The Fresh Air Cure*

Ciemon Dunville, Tony Whitmore, Alan Pope and a bit of Dave Walker bring you an outdoor episode 10 of season 3 of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team, featuring the last of our interviews from the Ubuntu Developer Summit.

In this weeks show:-

We talk about about what weve been doing including buying freedom hating laptops and ereaders, installing Easy Peasy, dealing with encrypted home directories, buying freedom loving phones, donating money to free software developers, joining the EFF, trashing grub and upgrading the ubuntu-uk.org box to Ubuntu 10.04.

We interview the enthusiastic Kiwi, Benjamin Humphrey from the Ubuntu Manual project

In the news since the last time we did this segment all those weeks ago:-VLC 1.1.0 releasedMicrosoft on a downward spiralMore Linux viruses and trojans on the horizonCommand Line GoogleSkype announces SkypeKit developer toolsAdobe kills off 64-bit flash (for a bit)

We mention some upcoming events:-Barcamp Blackpool  3rd July 2010, a free unconference at Blackpool Pleasure Beach Casino.Europython  July 19th  24th in Birmingham, UK.ORGCon  24th July at City University in London.OSSBarCamp UCD Dublin 25-26 September 2010

Our last interview from UDS-M in Brussels with Seif Lotfy, Zeitgeist developer

We discuss some Ubuntu related news in the Gerald/bit-about-Ubuntu/ecosphere:-Ubuntu is safer than Microsoft® Windows®64-bit Ubuntu not recommendedTestdrive GUI under developmentThunderbird contact sync in Ubuntu OneOperation Cleansweep

Finally we have your feedback.

 . OGG download High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e10_high.ogg
 . OGG download Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e10_low.ogg
 . MP3 download High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e10_high.mp3
 . MP3 download Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e10_low.mp3

For more information on the Ubuntu-UK Podcast go to:

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/

*At Home with Jono Bacon - Weekly Video Cast Summary*

Jono Bacon's weekly ustream community question and answer session. The June 23rd, 2010 cast can be found at:

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/7847291

*Ubuntu Development Team Weekly Meeting Minutes Links*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for June 22nd, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-06-22Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from June 22nd, 1010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/M.../2010/20100622Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for June 22nd, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100622Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for June 22nd, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-06-22Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for June 23rd, 2010 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsT...ings/2010/0623Ubuntu Release Team Meeting Minutes for June 25, 2010 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-06-25

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Monday, June 28th, 2010*

==== Security Team Meeting ====
Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Tuesday, June 29th, 2010*

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meating ====
Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Introduction to C#: Session 4 ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd:  21:00 UTCLocation: #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None given as of time of publication

==== Technical Board Meeting ====
Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TechnicalBoardAgenda

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====
Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-desktop on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====
Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: Not listed as of publication

*Wednesday, June 30th, 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====
Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings

==== QA Team Meeting ====
Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-quality on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====
Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: Web: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====
Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

*Thursday, July 1st, 2010*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====
Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda:  * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

==== Ubuntu Java Meeting ====
Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Ubuntu Translations Meeting ====
Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingU...vents/Meetings

*Friday, July 2nd, 2010*

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====
Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:30 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

*Saturday, July 3rd, 2010*

==== BugJam ====
Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-us-dc, #ubuntu-bugs on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== DC Loco IRC meeting ====
Start: 22:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC Channel #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.netAgenda: None listed as of publication

*Sunday, July 4th, 2010*

None listed as of publication

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-952-1: CUPS vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-952-1USN-953-1: fastjar vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-953-1USN-955-1: OPIE vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-955-1USN-955-2: libpam-opie vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-955-2USN-954-1: tiff vulnerabilities - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-954-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

cupsys 1.2.2-0ubuntu0.6.06.19 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ne/012853.htmltiff 3.7.4-1ubuntu3.8 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...ne/012854.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

cupsys 1.3.7-1ubuntu3.11 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012502.htmlpython-cjson 1.0.5-1ubuntu0.8.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012503.htmltiff 3.8.2-7ubuntu3.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012504.htmlfastjar 2:0.95-1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012505.htmlchkrootkit 0.47-1.1ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...ne/012506.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

cups 1.3.9-17ubuntu3.9 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010087.htmlpython-cjson 1.0.5-1ubuntu0.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010088.htmlopie 2.40~dfsg-0ubuntu1.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010089.htmltiff 3.8.2-11ubuntu0.9.04.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010090.htmlfastjar 2:0.97-3ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010091.htmllibpam-opie 0.21-8build1.9.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...ne/010092.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

cups 1.4.1-5ubuntu2.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012400.htmlpython-cjson 1.0.5-2ubuntu0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012401.htmlopie 2.40~dfsg-0ubuntu1.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012402.htmltiff 3.8.2-13ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012403.htmlfastjar 2:0.98-1ubuntu0.9.10.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012404.htmllibpam-opie 0.21-8build2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...ne/012405.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

kpackagekit 0.5.4-0ubuntu4.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011435.htmlubuntuone-client 1.2.2-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011436.htmlevolution-data-server 2.28.3.1-0ubuntu4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011437.htmlcups 1.4.3-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011438.htmlpython-cjson 1.0.5-2ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011439.htmlopie 2.40~dfsg-0ubuntu1.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011440.htmltiff 3.9.2-2ubuntu0.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011441.htmlfastjar 2:0.98-1ubuntu0.10.04.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011442.htmllibpam-opie 0.21-8build3.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011443.htmltelepathy-sofiasip 0.6.2-1ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011444.htmlgedit 2.30.3-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011445.htmlgtksourceview2 2.10.4-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011446.htmlvinagre 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011447.htmlgnome-keyring 2.92.92.is.2.30.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011448.htmlevolution-data-server 2.28.3.1-0ubuntu5 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011449.htmllibgnome-keyring 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011450.htmllight-themes 0.1.6.6 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011451.htmlrhythmbox 0.12.8-0ubuntu7 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011452.htmlgnome-desktop 1:2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011453.htmlflashplugin-nonfree 10.1.53.64ubuntu0.10.04.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011454.htmlfarsight2 0.0.17-2ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011455.htmlkpackagekit 0.5.4-0ubuntu4.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011456.htmlpodsleuth 0.6.7-1~lucid1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011457.htmlgnome-panel 1:2.30.2-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011458.htmllibgnomekbd 2.30.2-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011459.htmlevince 2.30.3-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011460.htmlbrasero 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011461.htmleclipse 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011462.htmllibsoup2.4 2.30.2-0ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011463.htmlopenjdk-6 6b18-1.8-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...ne/011464.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerLiraz SiriNigel BabuPenelope StoweDaniel CalebMike HolsteinJonathan CarterMackenzie MorganAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

